# Kenmore Dryer Not Heating, Fuse Blowing



## kevpimp5 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a Kenmore 90 Series Dryer and it stoped heating but still spins. I took out the heating element, thermostat, and fuse/cutoff, and tested them. The fuse was bad. I bought a new one, put it in, and the dryer worked heating. About 10 mins later the heat went off and will not go back on.

I'm pretty sure I hooked it all up right but to find out, is there a way I could have hooked up a connection wrong that would cause this? I know with the element it doesnt matter, but is it possible to hook the fuse of thermostat wires up backwards and have it act like it did, seemingly working and then not?

I think the issue is with the dryer vent personally. I KNOW that it is now venting properly and that we need to replace the whole tube. The problem is that it goes through the wall/ceiling which would be hard to remount. I'll try cleaning it. 
Is it the case that poor or no venting at all could blow the fuse over and over?


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi,



> The fuse was bad. I bought a new one, put it in, and the dryer worked heating. About 10 mins later the heat went off and will not go back on.



A house fuse or a thermal fuse in the dryer?
If a thermal fuse in the dryer...If you find a blown thermal fuse, always clean, change, adjust the venting system and vent hood first, then it is sometimes a good idea to replace the operating thermostat at the same time. Also check to make sure the heating element is not shorted to ground.
http://www.applianceaid.com/grounded.html

jeff.


----------

